# Zwei XP-Rechner über WLAN verbinden



## royalholland (22. März 2009)

Hello Ihr ebenfalls Leidgeprüften! 

Es ist nicht sehr origenell, aber auch ICH habe dieses omminöse Problem nur bei mir sind es zwie Laptops mit XP SP3 (=Service Pack drei). Ich bin eigentlich der Überzeugung, dass alles, so wie Xo-mate es beschrieben hat, bei mir auch richtig (?) eingestellt ist. Auch ich werde meine Situation noch mal schildern:
1. DSL-Router (congstar) + zwei Laptops (XP *SP3*) + WLAN - also KEIN einziges Kabelchen! - + DHCP ist aktiviert,
2. beide Laptops sind in derselben Workgroup, obwohl einer erst NACHTRÄGLICH hinzugefügt wurde (?),
3. SSID ist überall identisch (Router sowie Laptop A & B), komme auch ins Internet (sogar von meinem virtuellen Windows Server 2003, der auf einem der Laptops installiert ist),
4. Kann Laptop A von Laptop B aus anpingen (mit Name und IP-Adresse) und umgekehrt,
5. Habe zusätzlich auch noch auf dem Laptop B den Netzwerkinstallations-Assistent gestartet, und habe auch dort nochmals dieselbe Arbeitsgruppe wie auf Laptop A eingetragen (er tut auch was - es kommt auf jedenfall KEINE Fehlermeldung!),

Probleme:
1. Bei "Netzwerkumgebung" sehe ich auf beiden Laptops nur Laptop A (?),
2. Wenn ich in der Eingabeleiste "Adresse" vom Explorer den "UNC-Pfad + Freigabename" eingebe, möchte er diesen aufrufen (Freigabename scheint also bekannt zu sein), aber dann wird behauptet ich (=der User = lokaler Administrator) sei nicht berechtigt, obwohl ich für alle User das verzeichnis freigegeben habe.
Eine Sache sollte (?) ich vielleicht noch erwähnen: Das "SharedDocs" vom Laptop B steht WOHL zur Auswahl (und ich habe dort von Laptop A aus sogar schreibrecht *lol*),
3. weiterhin möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass es auf beiden Laptops dieselben lokalen User mit denselben Kennwörern gibt ...
4. die Eingabe von "net config server /hidden:no" hat leider auch keine Lösung gebracht.

Tja, vielleicht ist noch jemand bereit mir einen Hinweis zu geben, diese sicherlich simpele Problem zu lösen bzw. zur Lösung einen (kleinen) Beitrage zu leisten ..

Im voraus herzlichsten Dank!


----------



## royalholland (22. März 2009)

Hallo Ihr Leidgeprüften! 

Also ein Problem (Punkt 2) habe ich inzwischen geklärt und möchte diese "Erkenntnis" mit euch teilen ! Also eigentlich ist ja alles einfach, wenn man's weiß *gr*. Da ich es eigentlich (in der Firma) nur mit Domänen zu tun habe, ist mir der Umgang mit Workgroups etc. nicht so geläufig und aus dem Grunde ist mir auch erst spät ein kleiner Passus in der Microsoft Hilfe aufgefallen. Dort steht nämlich, ich zitiere:"Die Option Freigabe steht für die Systemordner Dokumente und Einstellungen, Programme und WINDOWS nicht zur Verfügung. [..]". Ja so einfach kann das Leben sein: Ich habe mit Gewalt ein Unterverzeichnis in meinem Verzeichnis "Eigene Dateien" freigeben wollen. Damit andere nicht denselben Blödsinn machen oute ich mich hier und bitte um Nachsicht! *lol*

Dennoch ist mir bis jetzt nicht klar weswegen mein zweites laptop partout nicht in der Netzwerkumgebeung angezeigt werden möchte,obwohl ich mt UNC-Pfade auf die freigegebenen Verzeichnissen zugreifen kann! Und für's abspeichern wäre diese Möglichkeit doch sehr praktisch!


----------



## AndreG (23. März 2009)

Moin,

Aktiviere mal NETBIOS über TCP/IP.

Wenn das nichts bringt suche mal auf A nach dem Rechner B mit Namen über die Netzwerkumgebung.

Wenn das nix bringt änder mal den Workgroupname.

Und hast du die einfache oder die erweiterte Dateifreigabe an?

Mfg Andre


----------

